# OMG Yay!



## ohsoap (Mar 16, 2011)

Hope this is the right place to post.

I got my first wholesale account finalized this afternoon.  We have been chating back and forth since my last trade show at the end of January.  They will be carrying 6 of my Essential Oil soaps.  We drop them off tomorrow!

Woo hoo!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## MrsFusion (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## krissy (Mar 16, 2011)

pics!! can you take pics of how they look in the store? (well if it is a store)  
congrats!!


----------



## ohsoap (Mar 16, 2011)

I sure will.  We are planing an info day to inform the customers on our product and will take pics then.  Wont be till after our next show in April though.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations!!!  What an exciting time for you!


----------



## Dremma (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## ohsoap (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats!!!!  That is so exciting for you!  Good job!


----------

